# In need of advice...open fontanel?



## Snowbelle (Oct 27, 2011)

We are supposed to get our Yorkie puppy on Saturday and we just received a phone call saying that she has an open fontanel at about 1/2 cm. We did some research online and it says that this usually closes at 4-6 weeks but can sometimes completely close at 3-6 months. We are unfamiliar with this and are afraid to get attached to a dog only to later have to watch it suffer and become broken-hearted ourselves... Please help. I just don't know what to do...and we can't talk to the vet until tomorrow. I know this is a Maltese forum, but I know many of you have Yorkies and may be able to offer some advice.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

You will just have to be careful with the pup to make sure it doesn't get dropped on it's head. If you don't have young children around it will probably be fine. It is true that it can still close as the pup gets a little older. It is like the soft spot on a human infants head.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How old is the puppy? Yorkies, like Maltese, should stay with the breeder until they are at least 12 weeks old. If she is three months and it hasn't closed, I'd ask to have the puppy's medical records faxed to your vet before you make a commitment. An open fontanelle can be no big deal, but it can also accompany other serious health issues. I think you are right to be concerned.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

My Pippa had an open fontanelle and we've had no problems with anything health-wise. We were also advised by the breeder, and I discussed it with my vet. He said just be cautious and make sure she doesn't hit her head. It closed off by the time she was six months. So, in our case, we had no issues.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava has one. I can feel it if I put my finger on her forhead. Its never been a problem. I'm not good with cm measurements, how large is that?
The opening on Ava's head is smaller than my finger tip.

Actually, I never think about it at all.....


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry, I have no experience with this. If it is a reputable breeder, she probably knows what she is doing and would not want to send out a sick puppy in her name. I'm sure others on here have better advice, and also that of your vet. Good luck!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Katie had one when I first got her. She was 4 months old. Our Vet brought it to our attention, she was concerned about it. I quickly called the breeder and she assured me that it would close up. The breeder was right, it did close up completely. Quite often I think good breeders know more than the Vets about our little ones.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

My little boy, Kodie still has an open fontanel to this day.. he is now 9yrs old. I'm not sure if he has it because of his chiari-like malformation at the base of his skull but i did read somewhere that breeds that have a head like a maltese.. (chihuahua...etc).. almost like an apple shaped head... could have an open fontanel.. it doesnt always mean a health issue. I will say that my little girl, Kelsie does not have an open fontanel and she was from a reputable breeder.


----------

